# Port A offshore today



## ChadDobbs (Sep 4, 2014)

I know it's late notice but I'm going out about 20-40 miles today. Have a 2004 glastron 213 wa (single engine) that I've been using since my bigger boat is still in the shop! 



 If anyone is interested in leaving around 10 or 11 and sharing expenses let me know. My fishing partner may or may not be able to make it today.
Targeting dorado, ling, snapper, wahoo


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

My number is 361-331-2091 if you are ever looking for somebody. I'm usually available. -John


----------

